# 2015 ROGUE SELECT BATTERY ISSUE



## mb619 (Apr 27, 2016)

hello i have a 15 rogue select with already an replaced! battery that keeps dying after a few days nothing left inside etc. its been to the dealer 8 times now! and the had in for 10 days! they're rude as can be and tell I'm leaving something on in the car!! I'm really getting frustrated here i used a multimeter and did a parasitic draw test and its drawing 105ma and average better v even after driving is 12.2volts. i have figured out that its coming from the door circuit cause when i open door the draw goes to 0! I'm really stumped on what this could and have no help from the dealer! I'm thinking its a lemon??? anyone have any experience with this type of issue??? the rogue select is the same generation as the 08-13 model


----------



## mkannuri (Jul 26, 2016)

*2016 Nissan Rogue SV*

I am having the same issue and its my 4th trip to the dealer. My vechicle is 2016 Nissan Rogue bought last month (june).
Its frustrating and helpless as I am in Canada and we don't have lemon laws like states.

Fingers crossed and escalled to customer relation for resolution to replace or buyback.


----------

